

Rate my startup: 2easyOffice.com - the easiest way for groups to work together - all

We have launched 2easyOffice, the easiest way to work in groups.  Please review our website at http://www.2easyoffice.com.<p>If you would like to take the suite for a spin, here is a discount code that you can use to get 2easyDaily for free for one month.<p>HACKERNEWS1<p>Note that the code is only good through Wednesday (4 August).  Thanks for looking.  All constructive criticisms and advice gladly received.
======
ljf
Page is taking a long time to load right now, so maybe upgrade your servers?
Guess you are getting a lot of HN traffic.

As the other said design needs improving, and sell me what your are offering
with less text, and highlight what I am getting and what the benefits are.

Took me a while to see what it was going to cost, and no way to test for free.
Good luck though, seems like some good ideas in there.

~~~
all
As I replied to the other, the site is taking a hit right now. We are looking
at ways to speed things up beyond the load balancing that we already doing.
Thanks.

Thanks also for your feedback. We will definitely be getting a site redesign.

As for testing for free, do you mean a perpetually free account or a discount
for 30 days or something like that?

Thanks immensely for your encouragement, too.

~~~
ljf
Sorry for slow reply - just a short test account, even 7 days - just to get a
real idea of why what you do is going to really work for me. Then once you got
me, offer my the upsell ;)

------
maxdemarzi
You need to get a designer to redo your homepage, and you to put in some more
work toward marketing. You may have a fantastic product, but the website looks
like it was done in 5 minutes back in 1997. Lose the javascript "not there
yet" alerts and just put some copy of what will be there.

Good luck.

~~~
all
Thanks. We'll see about getting a site redesign done. I have removed the
javascript alerts and put in links to copy about what will be there. I really
appreciate your feedback.

------
zan_shikai
Too much text on the front page. Links that are there are not intuitive (IMO
links should always be underlined or atleast a different color). I agree with
what the others are saying about the site design. I would also suggest you
lose the images on the top of the page. What really threw me off was the
passphrase required while logging on. 'When you create your account, you are
requested to enter a passphrase. This works in a similar way to a password,
except you are not expected to enter the whole word when logging on. Instead,
you are to enter specific characters of that single word as requested by the 3
boxes displayed at the login screen.' Why would you do that to your users?

~~~
all
Thank you very much for reviewing our site and giving such helpful feedback.

The passphrase idea is explained in some detail here:
<http://2easyoffice.com/tour7.php> The short of it is that we wanted to offer
something with more security than usernames and passwords. We can include a
captcha, as well or alternatively. But we thought that, if we are going to put
a bit of extra work on the login, why not make it count toward more security
than just the annoyance of a captcha alone? Our perspective was that users
trust us with their information. We want to treat that trust with the utmost
respect by doing everything in our power to secure the login process.

------
rcavezza
It's not loading for me in Chrome

~~~
all
It is taking a hit on traffic at the moment. I tried it in Chrome and, while
it is slower than usual, it is coming up. We have load balancers on the site
that should handle some of the traffic. But we are also looking into giving it
a bit more juice for the current peak. Please persevere, and thanks for
looking.

